# Navarre 4/6 Spinner Shark(Pic Heavy)



## Ginzu

Yesterday we launched around 6 am looking to find a Cobia. The bite has been on fire during the week and I was hoping to get my second of the season. Joining me were Blackjeep, JD7.62, and Yakntat. Also joining us was Team Hobie member Valeria Billeaud, who was out from Louisiana to try her first offshore trip. We spent a couple hours scanning the water for Cobia with no luck. I decided to do some trolling, so we headed out towards some bottom spots. A couple Bonito were caught and two small triple tail were sighted. The bite on our bottom spots were really slow. Valerie pulled up a small shark that gave her a good fight on her light tackle. We moved to another spot and I drop down my pink jig with cigar on it. Fish slams it and runs hard for several minutes. Had my fingers crossed it was another brown clown, but it ended up being a 65" Spinner Shark. After 20 minutes of fighting, we decide to keep the shark. We have always kicked around the idea, and since the day was slow we figured it was as good a time as any. This is when things got fun. It took several gaff attempts to get a good hold of the shark. Garrett then roped the tail. We gutted the fish on the water, and then I shoved him into my fish bag. 60+lbs of fish on the bow of a Pro Angler is not fun to maneuver with. It was a great day on the water and we got to enjoy some grilled shark steaks. Tight lines!


----------



## oxbeast1210

Awesome!
What fish bag is that?
Also how was the shark


----------



## aquatic argobull

Sweet. Nice catch


----------



## CCC

Did he get air born on you ????? The only spinner I caught did some great acrobatics for us !


----------



## Ginzu

No jumping at all, just lots of strong runs.


----------



## Ginzu

oxbeast1210 said:


> Awesome!
> What fish bag is that?
> Also how was the shark


Surf to Summit bag. The shark was really good grilled. Got a ton of meat from him.


----------



## JD7.62

Too bad I went back in looking for Cobia. Seems like I missed out on all of the fun!


----------



## Ginzu

JD7.62 said:


> Too bad I went back in looking for Cobia. Seems like I missed out on all of the fun!


Wrangling him was definitely easier with two people. Not sure I would have tried that solo.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

Congrats.


----------



## PAWGhunter

Bet the people swimming on the beach enjoyed seeing that when you landed :thumbup:


----------



## Chris V

Awesome! Spinners are great eating sharks


----------



## DAWGONIT

WTG!
Serious yaking putting that one in the 'fish box/bag.'
thanks for sharing.
catch 'em up.


----------



## Ginzu

PAWGhunter said:


> Bet the people swimming on the beach enjoyed seeing that when you landed :thumbup:


It was hilarious. Especially when I threw the bag over my shoulder and carried him to the parking lot with the tail sticking out


----------



## baldona523

I'd send that pic to the manufacturer of the bag. That shark actually fit pretty well in there.


----------



## BlackJeep

A few more pics...

Craziness, but it went pretty smooth considering we didn't know how we were going to do it.


----------



## Ron19

Awesome. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Night Wing

Great series of photos. Thanks for sharing these beauties.


----------



## dthomas142

Nice G, glad to hear it was good eating. Wondered about keeping em too. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## lowprofile

Nice! way to fill the freezer! I'm saving my freezer space for mako steaks. how do the spinners taste anyways? compared to..?


----------



## Jason

Very very nice!!!! Next shark I catch, I'm gonna try shark jerky!!!


----------



## Ginzu

lowprofile said:


> Nice! way to fill the freezer! I'm saving my freezer space for mako steaks. how do the spinners taste anyways? compared to..?


We grilled Cobia with the Shark. Obviously, the Cobia won but everyone loved the shark. Firm white meat with very little fishy taste. I would say it was comparable to Reef Donkey.


----------



## devinsdad

Were there any other toothy critters around after you gutted it? I love grilled, fried and even pan seared Blacktip & Spinner Shark. I soak the meat in milf for about an hour before I cook and it always turns out great. Even my wife loves it!


----------



## beeritself

devinsdad said:


> Were there any other toothy critters around after you gutted it? I love grilled, fried and even pan seared Blacktip & Spinner Shark. I soak the meat in milf for about an hour before I cook and it always turns out great. Even my wife loves it!


You soak it in "milf" ???


----------



## jmunoz

beeritself said:


> You soak it in "milf" ???


Lol that's gotta be good depending on what the milf looks like


----------



## mjg21

I cant read all of org post do to advertising if I click on them o remove it takes me to that page .....can anybody help....


----------



## fish taco

beeritself said:


> You soak it in "milf" ???


And it doesn't have a fishy taste???


----------



## devinsdad

beeritself said:


> You soak it in "milf" ???


Oh shit... That didn't sound right. :blink:
Guess I should wear glasses when trying to speed-type. Milk, Milk, Milk.......


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

fish taco said:


> And it doesn't have a fishy taste???


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Vondy

Now that's funny right there!!!


----------



## Stressless

PAWGhunter said:


> Bet the people swimming on the beach enjoyed seeing that when you landed :thumbup:


+1  LoL


----------

